# Old ammo boxes.



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I was going thru my ammo the other day and pulled out some old ammo boxes I have. Remember when Sears sold "Sears" brand ammo? Wards Hawthornes shotgun shells? One of the Remington Kleanbore boxes still has the price.....$3.99 for a box of 20 .308's :lol: I know the white box Winchesters aren't that old but still kind of nostalgic. 










I know some of you guys have to have some cool old ammo boxes laying around....post em' up!


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice! 

Some of those look very familiar - I know my dad has a few of those boxes in his gun cabinet. Probably a few cardboard shotgun shells laying about as well. I'll have to see if I can get him to open the "vault":lol:


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Very cool... I remember Western ammo... I also remember when Montgomery Wards sold firearms!!! Used to ride my bike downtown Ludington and check them out often!!!
tb


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

You know you are old when you remember that Wards, Sears and Kmart used to sell firearms. As a kid I'd stalk those racks of long guns everytime we shopped. Heck even JC Penny used to have a sporting goods department. Those boxes bring back some memories. Neat stuff keep it coming...


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

454casull said:


> You know you are old when you remember that Wards, Sears and Kmart used to sell firearms. As a kid I'd stalk those racks of long guns everytime we shopped. Heck even JC Penny used to have a sporting goods department. Those boxes bring back some memories. Neat stuff keep it coming...


 

I remember Hudsons selling firearms.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I think you've gone a little overboard with the stockpiling thing. :lol:


----------



## hunting fool (Mar 9, 2009)

I've got a coulpe i'll post once i get back from canada this weekend


----------



## hunting fool (Mar 9, 2009)

these are the ones i found not really sure how old any of them are though just some old history


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Huntin Fool, the last Rem box you posted has the "keep out of reach of children" on it, when do you suppose that campaign started? Some real neat history, especially the stuff they wrote on the boxes.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Pretty cool!
2.5" 20 guage...first box of those I've ever seen.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

The Sears box still has a price of $2.55 on it. Black powder can is my favorite.


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

Its funny to see the Name Sears and shot guns I have my Dads old 20 ga Sears & Roebucks bolt action shotgun and I also have a Montgomery Wards Hawthorn Viking 12 ga shotgun and to see the boxes of ammo is really cool thanks for posting them


----------

